# لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة إلي الآبد آمين.



## ABOTARBO (24 مارس 2010)

*كتاب تسبحة البصخة: لك القوة والمجد..
 - البابا شنودة الثالث







(لك القوة والمجد والبركة إلى الأبد آمين، يا عمانوئيل إلهنا وملكنا)

 لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة إلي الآبد آمين



    بهذه التسبحة نرتل للمسيح طول أسبوع الآلام. 
ونحن نتبعه في كل تنقلاته، وفي كل حالاته. نقولها بدلاً من صلوات الأجبية، في الخمس صلوات النهارية، وفي الخمس صلوات المسائية،
 ونرددها 12 مرة في كل صلاة بدلاً من المزامير الـ12 التي تشملها كل صلاة من صلوات الأجبية.. 
يترك المسيح أورشليم ويذهب إلي بيت عنيا، فتتبعه إلي هناك قائلين له لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة).. 
ويتضايق منه الكهنة لتطهير الهيكل، فيقول له "بأي سلطان تفعل هذا؟" أما نحن فنقول 
"لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة … يا عمانوئيل ألهنا وملكنا) 
.. يتآمرون عليه كيف يقتلونه أما نحن فنحتج علي مؤامراتهم قائلين له 
(لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة إلي الآبد آمين). 
ينحني السيد الرب في أتضاعه ليغسل أرجل التلاميذ، ونهتف له نحن قائلين لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة). 
ويصلي في بستان جثسيمان في صراع حتي ينزل عرقة كقطرات الدم. ونصرخ نحن "لك القوة والمجد)..

    هكذا نسير معه هاتفين بهذه التسبحة، عندما يقبض عليه، وعندما يحاكم أمام أعدائه، وعندما يكلل بالشوك. 
وعندما يجلد وعندما يقع تحت الصليب،
 وعندما يسمر بالمسامير، 
وعندما يسلم الروح في يد الآب، 
وعندما يدخل باللص اليمين إلي الفردوس قائلين في كل وقت لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة إلي الآبد أمين.


:smi411:م ن ق و ل
*​


----------



## سور (24 مارس 2010)

ما اجمل هذا الموضوع
فى وقت يرى فيه العالم المسيح مهزوم وضعيف
نفس الوقت يكون فى قمة مجده وعظمته لاتمام الخلاص
شكراااااااا  أبو تاربو للموضوع المتميز
بركة هذه الايام المقدسه تكون معك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مارس 2010)

*وهنا ممكن نحمل هذه التسبحة ودى مشاركة لاستاذ **Aksios
**على الرابط التالى  لموقع الكنيسة العربية.....

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82738
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مارس 2010)

*· تسبحة (لك القوة والمجد.... ثوك تا تى جوم.....)
 وهى تسبحة تقال 12 مرة في كل ساعة من سواعى البصخة وهى تقال بدل مزامير          الساعة وذلك لأن المزامير مملؤة بالنبوات عن حياة يسوع من بدء تجسده إلى          صعوده وبما إننا نصنع تذكار آلامه  فحسب ، 
فقد اختير منها ما يلائم ذلك،         *
* وهذه الصلاة وردت عدة مرات في الكتاب المقدس** .. منها ما ورد في سفر الرؤيا          عن الأربعة و العشرين شيخا أنهم يضعون أكاليلهم أمام العرش قائلين "أنت          مستحق أيها الرب أن تأخذ المجد و الكرامة و القدرة"
 (رؤ 4 : 11). و قد جاء          في التقليد أن الرب يسوع عندما كان يصلى ببكاء و عرق في بستان جثيمانى "و          ظهر له ملاك يقويه" (لو 22 : 43) .*
*  وتختم هذه التسبحة كل مرة بالصلاة الربانية .

المصدر :موقع الموجة القبطية
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مارس 2010)

* لك القوة*

أول ما نسبح به السيد المسيح في هذا الأسبوع هو أن له القوة. نعم يارب لك القوة.

أنت الذي قال عنك بولس الرسول *انك قوة الله *
"1كو 1: 24).

هؤلاء يظنونك ضعيفاً علي الصليب. أما نحن فنعلم من أنت. أول شئ نعلمه عن قوتك، هو أنه لك القوة كخالق (كل شئ به كان وبغيرة لم يكن شئ مما كان) (يو1: 3). 
لك القوة كديان يأتي علي سحاب السماء ويدين الأحياء والأموات. نعم أن هذا المصلوب الذي يبدو ضعيفاً أمامهم ، لو أنهم تأملوه في كل الأيام التي قضاها بينهم علي الأرض، لرأوه قويا في كل شئ.
*عن كتاب تسبحة البسخة - البابا شنودة الثالث

م ن ق و ل للامانة
*​


----------



## النهيسى (24 مارس 2010)

*

موضوع رااائع جدا جدا

شكرا  ,, 

كل سنه وأنتم طيبين​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مارس 2010)

كتاب تسبحة البصخة: لك القوة والمجد..  - البابا شنودة الثالث
(لك القوة والمجد والبركة إلى الأبد آمين، يا عمانوئيل إلهنا وملكنا)

*  18- ونحن أيضاً نمجِّدَك*

    عندما نمجدك، تتقدس أفواهنا بتمجيدك، وأنت لا تزيد شيئاً.

    ونحن في الحقيقة عندما نمجدك، لسنا نعطيك مجداً، وإنما نعترف بمجدك. وأنت يارب كالشمس: هي منيرة سواء أعترف الناس بنورها أو لم يعترفوا. اعترافهم بنورها لا يزيدها نوراً هي منيرة بذاتها..

    أننا لسنا نمجدك فقط في عظمة مجيئك الثاني حينما يكون مجدك واضحاً، وأنما نمجدك الآن في عمق آلامك 
    نسير وراء آلامك خطوة خطوة ونحن نهتف قائلين "لك القوة والمجد.. يا عمانوئيل ألهنا وملكنا). ونمجدك بذلك اللحن الجميل الذي نقول لك فيه في قطعة موسيقية رائعة خالدة، لا مثيل لها في موسيقي العالم "كرسيك يا الله إلي دهر الدهور، قضيب استقامة هو قضيب ملكك)..

    و بتمجيدنا لك إنما نحتج علي ما فعله بك المتآمرون والصالبون.

    نحتج علي ما فعلته البشرية الجاحدة بك. ونري أن مجدك الحقيقي كان في صليبك الذي احتملته لأجلنا. وبتمجيدنا لك في صلبك، إنما نقبل في شرف مجد الصليب لنا كحياتنا وفي خدمتنا. بل نغني مع بولس الرسول "مع المسيح صلبت، لأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح الذي يحيا في" (غل 2: 20).
 بهذا اللحن الجميل نمجد الرب في آخر صلوات يوم الجمعة الكبيرة عندما يكون. فنرتل له قائلين عرشك يا الله إلي دهر الدهور..). وهذا اللحن نمجد به الرب أيضاً في يوم الثلاثاء عندما يعلن الرب موعد لبه بقوله لتلاميذه في ألانجيل "تعلمون أنه بعد يومين يكون الفصح، وابن الإنسان يسلم ليصلب" (متي 26: 2). وبنفس النغم الجميل نمجد الرب بلحن أننا نمجدك يا رب في صليبك، وليس في معجزاتك..

المصدر: موقع الانبا تكلا
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مارس 2010)

*- لك البركة..

    لك البركة التي منحتها للعالم، فتتبارك في كل أجناسه وأجياله ولو لم تكن لك هذه البركة لهلك العالم كله في خطاياه.

    لك البركة التي نقول لك عنها في القداس "وباركت طبيعتي فيك). لك البركة غير المحدودة التي باركت بها العالم كله..

    لك البركة التي باركتنا بها نحن الأمم المدعوين غرلة، الذين كنا بدون مسيح، أجنبيين وغرباء عن عهود الموعد، لا رجاء لنا.. فصرنا ببركك قريبين، ولم نعد غرباء ونزلاء بل رعية مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله. (أف 2: 11- 19).

    لك البركة، لأنك قدوس. لذلك نرتل لك اللحن يوم صلبك قائلين: "قدوس الله، قدوس الحي الذي لا يموت الذي صلب عنا ارحمنا" ..  وأذ نرتل لحن قداستك أنما ننزهك عن كل ما اتهموك به (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). وأذ نقول لحن "آجيوس" هذا بالنغم الحزايني، فلسنا نحزن عليك، إنما نأسف في قلوبنا لأن  البشرية قدمتك كخاطئ إلي الصليب ونسبت إليك ما لا يليق. أما  أنت آيها القدوس، المولود من الروح القدس، الذي أنت وحدك قدوس، فلك البركة إلي الآبد آمين.

    هذه البركة منحتها أولاً للص اليمين، عندما أدخلته معك في الفردوس. وبهذه البركة باركت جهال العالم الذين أخزيت بهم الحكماء، وباركت بها تلك الأوان الخزفية الضعيفة التي حملت اسمك القدوس..

    من كان يظن أن هؤلاء الصيادين الضعفاء يصيرون في يديك كالخمس الخبزات، فتشبع بها العالم كله" في كل الأرض خرج منطقهم، وإلي أقطار المسكونة كلماتهم" (مز 19: 4). من كان يظن أن هذه الجماعة الخائفة المختبئة في العلية، يمكن أن تخرج لتقف أمام أباطرة وأمام فلسفات وأمام أديان، وتملاْ الأرض كلها.. أنها البركة التي قيلت لآمنا رفقة "صيري ألف ربوات، وليرث نسلك باب مبغضيه" (تك 25: 60). نعم يا رب لك البركة..

    كانت الخطية قد حجبت البركة. فلما نزعت هذه الخطية عنا. أرجعت ألينا البركة أيضاً.

    ورددت الإنسان إلي رتبته الأولي. وقلت له في حنو "أباركك، وتكون بركة" (تك 12: 2).  نطلب إليك أن تديم بركتك علينا، في كل ما تحمل من نعمة ومن كثرة.. ولترجع إلينا تلك البركة التي سمعنها منذ اليوم السادس حينما قلت لنا "اثمروا واكثروا، واملاْوا الأرض، وأخضعوه". (تك 1: 28)، والتي بارَكت بها أبانا نوح
 (تك 8).*

*المصدر : موقع الانبا تكلا
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مارس 2010)

*
*

*كتاب تسبحة البصخة: لك القوة والمجد..  - البابا شنودة الثالث*

*    21- لك العزّة..*

*    لك العزة، لانك "ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب" (رؤ 17: 14).*

*    وأن كنت قد رفضت الملك العالمي. فأنت  تملك علي القلوب وملكوتك في داخلنا. وحتى الذين لم يملكوك في قلوبهم، كانوا يخافونك.*

*    لك العزة، لأن لك الهيبة. ولك الوقار، ولك المخافة..*

*   يمكننا أن تخفض ذاتك متي تشاء، أو ذاتك في أتضاع. ولكن ذلك لا ينقص شيئاً من عظمتك ووقار. كم من مرة كان إخلاؤك لذاتك، يسمح لأعدائك أن يمسكوا حجارة ليرجموك، أو يقدرون أن يفعلوا بك شئ. بل كنت تجتاز في وسطهم تمضي، ولا يستطيع أحد أن يمد إليك يدا. "لو 4: 40)*

*    ولم يستطيعوا أن يقبضوا عليك آلا عندما أتت الساعة، الساعة التي حددتها أنت لتسليم ذاتك بإرادتك وحدك. كان الكل أمامك يخافون منك . حتي عندما كانوا يسألونك ما كانوا يصمدون في جدالهم معك. كنت عزيزا في كلامك معهم، حتي وأنت فتي صغير كانوا يسمعونك ويبهتون ويعجبون..


*
*    حتي الشيطان كان يشعر في أعماقه أنك عزيز الجانب لا يقوي عليك.*

*    سمع أتضاعك له أن يقترب منك. ولكن هيبتك ملكته عندما انتهرته، فهرب من أمامك، ولم يستطيع أن يكمل حديثه معك. انتهت تجربه لك عند هذا الحد.*

*    كنت عزيزا طول حياتك. مهابا ومخافاً. وما قصة الصليب كلها الا رد فعل لخوف أعدائك منك.*

*    كانوا يشعرون أنك أقوي منهم في كل شئ أقرب منهم إلي القلوب، وأكثر منهم إقناعا للناس. فخافوا علي سلطانهم منك. ونحن نقف يارب إلي جوار صليبك، نقول لك علي الرغم من هذه الإهانات والآلام "لك العزة إلي الآبد آمين يا عمانوئيل إلهنا وملكنا).*

*المصدر:موقع الانبا تكلا*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مارس 2010)

سور قال:


> ما اجمل هذا الموضوع
> فى وقت يرى فيه العالم المسيح مهزوم وضعيف
> نفس الوقت يكون فى قمة مجده وعظمته لاتمام الخلاص
> شكراااااااا  أبو تاربو للموضوع المتميز
> بركة هذه الايام المقدسه تكون معك​


أشكر حضرتك للمرور والمشاركة
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> موضوع رااائع جدا جدا
> 
> ...


أشكر حضرتك للمرور والمشاركة
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## عادل نسيم (24 مارس 2010)

* أخي الحبيب أبو تربو *
*شكراً لك علي تغطيتك الجميلة لموضع هام ( لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة الي الآبد آمين ) *
*الرب يبارك دائماً إختياراتك الجميلة*


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مارس 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> * أخي الحبيب أبو تربو *
> *شكراً لك علي تغطيتك الجميلة لموضع هام ( لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة الي الآبد آمين ) *
> *الرب يبارك دائماً إختياراتك الجميلة*


أشكر حضرتك للمرور والمشاركة
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## حبة خردل (24 مارس 2010)

*كان يسوع ضعيفاً لكي لا تصير انت ضعيفاً بل في ضعفة تصير أنت قوياً لأن ضعف الله اقوي من الناس *

*شكراً لك أبو تربو علي الموضع الاكثر من رائع*

*ما أجمل هذه الايام المقدسة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مارس 2010)

حبة خردل قال:


> *كان يسوع ضعيفاً لكي لا تصير انت ضعيفاً بل في ضعفة تصير أنت قوياً لأن ضعف الله اقوي من الناس *
> 
> *شكراً لك أبو تربو علي الموضع الاكثر من رائع*
> 
> *ما أجمل هذه الايام المقدسة*​


أشكر حضرتك للمرور والمشاركة
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## happy angel (24 مارس 2010)

*
(لك القوة والمجد والبركة إلى الأبد آمين، يا عمانوئيل إلهنا وملكنا)

لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة إلي الآبد آمين

شكرالك تامل حميل اووى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 مارس 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *
> (لك القوة والمجد والبركة إلى الأبد آمين، يا عمانوئيل إلهنا وملكنا)
> 
> لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة إلي الآبد آمين
> ...



أشكر حضرتك للمرور والمشاركة
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------

